# Mini so slow its almost unusable



## PHLambert (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi ---

We've had a Roamio OTA and a Mini for several years. The Roamio works great, although I've just ordered a replacement fan as the original has become pretty noisy. My beef is with the Mini. We have 100Mb internet service from Spectrum, and speed tests (not Spectrum's) show that we get 70-80Mb almost all the time. The Roamio is connected directly via ethernet to the cable modem/router, and the Roamio never exhibits buffering or delays. The Mini is connected to a Gigabit switch which is also connected to the modem/router via wired ethernet. My home computer is connect to the same switch via wired ethernet, and it is from this computer that I measure 100Mb download throughput from the ISP. And lastly, on the Mini, I can watch shows recorded on the Roamio without problems, as well as live broadcasting streamed from the Roamio.

The problem is when I try running any of the streaming apps on the Mini, be it Youtube, Netflix, or Hulu. It takes the app forever to load and start, and then forever to pull up navigation screens. Once I select content to play, it buffers.

I'm assuming that when streaming from a service, the Mini is making a direct connection to the server, and not routing via the Roamio. If so the connection is ISP > coax > cable modem > ethernet > gigbit switch > Mini.

The appearance is that the mini just doesn't have the horsepower to run these apps, or that there is some fundamental o/s bug.It works fine if I stay away from the apps. Once I try to run an app, it's slow to respond in all modes - including playback from the Roamio. Reboot makes it run okay again until I try to use a streaming app.

Are the minis just a POS or might I have a bad one? Thanks for your insights!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PHLambert said:


> We have 100Mb internet service from Spectrum, and speed tests (not Spectrum's) show that we get 70-80Mb almost all the time.


You should be getting better than that, I'd think, if you're testing using a PC/laptop wired via Ethernet to your router. Maybe Spectrum's different than Comcast, who provisions up to 25% above the advertised rate.



PHLambert said:


> The appearance is that the mini just doesn't have the horsepower to run these apps, or that there is some fundamental o/s bug.It works fine if I stay away from the apps. Once I try to run an app, it's slow to respond in all modes - including playback from the Roamio. Reboot makes it run okay again until I try to use a streaming app.
> 
> Are the minis just a POS or might I have a bad one?


Minis are definitely slower (less HP), and the apps can be a hassle, but reboots of our Mini (v2/A93) typically resolves app sluggishness. You'll find a number of threads on TCF, though, discussing Mini app performance.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

You probably have very poor internet speeds out of whatever you're using on the mini. Test that locations internet speed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

schatham said:


> You probably have very poor internet speeds out of whatever you're using on the mini. Test that locations internet speed.


Shouldn't be the Internet speed, I'd think, given they're saying they have zero problem playing live or recorded content streamed from the DVR.

Always good to test, though, rather than assuming.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Mini has a MBT in System Info. Normally mine is 50C to 60C. I could write a document on System Information or Diagnostics.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Switches are learning devices. As communication goes through them, they build a table so that they know to which port each packet should be sent. If they didn't do this, they'd just be a hub. It's possible the switch's "table" has gotten corrupted. You could try power-cycling the switch.

It's also possible for ports on switches to "go bad". This seems less likely as the mini doesn't seem to have a problem communicating with the host, but sometimes weird things happen. You might try plugging the mini into a different port on the switch.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

If it's the original Minis, give up and buy Rokus or Fire sticks. You'll be much happier.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you running Hydra (latest Tivo interface)? I've got 4 Minis (3 of 4 are originals), and been having weird problems with all of them, but mainly very slow app performance. Before I upgraded, they all seemed happy. Still not speedy, but never any real problems. And I've tested over ethernet and MoCA. I suspect something isn't right with the software.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No Hydra in this house, the V1 Minis just suck for apps.


----------

